

Paychecks at the top tech companies - Facebook pays more than anyone on average - jwu711
http://www.cnbc.com/id/40129303

======
devmonk
I love this comment under the post: _Software engineers? You mean programming
Python? Python is as easy as adding 1 + 1. Something else is going on,
illegally, inside Silicon Valley._

oh no you didn't.

------
space-monkey
Show me the median.

